# Can anyone identify what type of camera this lens mounts to?



## rossn4 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi, is anyone able to identify what type of camera this lens originally went to. The lens is a Wollensak 135mm f3.8 Television Raptar so it must be some sort of vintage 35mm movie / television camera. The mount is a screw mount with a diameter of approx. 54mm. There is a notch in the rear for the lens to fit on the camera and then the outer section screws on to tighten it. I have included some pictures below. Would appreciate it if anyone has any information on it.


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2014)

rossn4 said:


> Hi, is anyone able to identify what type of camera this lens originally went to.



The type of camera is obviously a television camera since it says "television" on it.

I would say it was from the 1950s, possibly 60s.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jan 27, 2014)

I know Wollensak made lenses for enlargers and for some midcentury viewfinder cameras etc. I don't know anything about vintage TV cameras but Raptars were considered to be good quality lenses.


----------



## compur (Jan 27, 2014)

They also made lots of movie and 4x5 lenses.


----------

